# Eure Lieblingsmarke!!!



## jimbim (7. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
was ist eure lieblingsmarke?????
meine KHE!!!


----------



## Flatpro (7. Mai 2005)

odyssey  



watn sinnloser fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (7. Mai 2005)

flybikes
wethepeople
the shadow conspiracy

und jetzt?


----------



## -Biohazard- (7. Mai 2005)

da bleibt nur eins


----------



## ZoMa (7. Mai 2005)

SBC natürlich


----------



## [email protected] (7. Mai 2005)

federal


----------



## DirtJumper III (7. Mai 2005)

dann poste ich auch mal meinen senf dazu:
*wethepeople
flybikes
odyssey*


----------



## Renegado (7. Mai 2005)

haro,Mazocchi  ,und No Saint (kennt wohl hier kein arsch (Cross Country) )


----------



## [email protected] (7. Mai 2005)

-Biohazard- schrieb:
			
		

> da bleibt nur eins


richtig


----------



## MaGarikk ! (7. Mai 2005)

Gut & Billig !


----------



## cyclon3 (7. Mai 2005)

Weeeeee the Peeeeople
Odyssey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeSTrUcTIoN-chr (7. Mai 2005)

war mal flybikes aber jetzt is mein rahmen angerissen, also doch odyssey


----------



## kater (8. Mai 2005)

Bin da nicht so wählerisch. Hauptsache kühl und blond/brünett.


----------



## evil_rider (8. Mai 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Bin da nicht so wählerisch. Hauptsache kühl und blond/brünett.




du meinst hauptsache teile die edwin fährt...    



[ontopic]
PBC und alles was mit titan zutun hat.


----------



## Hund (8. Mai 2005)

wethepeople
the shadow conspiracy
RNC
Primo


----------



## kater (8. Mai 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> du meinst hauptsache teile die edwin fährt...



Aha. Gut, nun wisst ihr es alle...


----------



## RISE (8. Mai 2005)

Ruption. Die beste Marke aller Zeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (8. Mai 2005)

Odyssey
S&M
Volume
Animal

aber was soll es bringen..


----------



## Beach90 (8. Mai 2005)

CC-räder von scott, giant und endorfin


----------



## der Digge (8. Mai 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> CC-räder von scott, giant und endorfin


da biste hier falsch   

und zum thema, also ich fands beim BMX (also zu meiner BMX zeit als ich noch keine 2 meter war) immer kewl dat net alle so auf irgendwelche marken abgehen aber die zeiten haben sich wohl auch geändert...


----------



## Claas_K (8. Mai 2005)

Ich habe immer ein Wethepeople gefahren, war/bin immer zufrieden damit!
Ob das jetzt auch meine Lieblingsmarke ist weiß ich leider gar nicht - müsste ich vielleicht mal rausfinden, der thread hier hat mich nämlich doch sehr zum nachdenken angeregt. 

paceClaas_K


----------



## Renegado (8. Mai 2005)

Digger ! Wie du recht hast ej! Ich bin Felt gefahren und mir wars sowas von egal mann! hauptsache es hat Spaß gemacht...


----------



## Flatpro (8. Mai 2005)

ey jungs, ich will nich zählen, wie viele verschiedene teile von verschiedenen marken ich am rad hab.... also.... wer fährt hier bitte nur auf eine marke ab?


----------



## man1ac (9. Mai 2005)

sputnic
wtp

usw

halt die teile die an meinen rad dran sind zumindest die meisten


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (10. Mai 2005)

Ich finde das Thema beim BMX nciht ganz so schlimm weil das meiste ja "rider owned companies" sind und damit hinter jedem eine bestimmte Philosophie oder Fahrer mit einer bestimmten Mentalitaet stehen.


----------



## Vitali (10. Mai 2005)

Fly
FSA
Odyssey
Primo


----------

